# Biete: STEP 7 (V5.4) Professional Edition 2006



## DG305 (13 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

auf Grund einer Firmenauflösung habe ich folgende Lizenz und Software anzubieten:

*STEP 7 (V5.4) Professional Edition 2006* *Floating License (unbegrenzte Vollversion)*

mit


STEP 7            V5.4 incl. SP1
S7-GRAPH     V5.3 incl. SP2
S7-SCL           V5.3 incl. SP1
S7-PLCSIM    V5.3 incl. SP1

*Sprachen:* Deutsch, English, Francais, Italiano, Espanol

*Lieferumfang*


CD 1: Programmsoftware (STEP 7, S7-GRAPH, S7-SCL, S7-PLCSIM)
CD 2: Handbücher
3.5“ Autorisierungsdiskette
Lizenzschein

*Neupreis: 2.500 €
Verhandlungsbasis: 1.500 €*


----------

